# Tenancy Agreement - Attestation



## terry605 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm currently in the process of getting my wife a residency visa. As part of that process, I need to get my tenancy agreement attested by Dubai Land dept.

However, my landlord is not a person, it is a company (Emaar) and Emaar also pay my DEWA bills, so there are no DEWA bills in my name. 

How do I go about the attestation given the above information? I understand that the Land dept. won't do anything without seeing the title deed and DEWA bills.

Any help / advice would be greatly appreciated.

T


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Interesting

All documentation that I've seen is that you don't need to have a tenancy agreement, let alone have one attested. Did you try to go to the typist outside of the DNRD?

-md000/Mike



terry605 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently in the process of getting my wife a residency visa. As part of that process, I need to get my tenancy agreement attested by Dubai Land dept.
> 
> ...


----------

